# Umstieg auf Netbeans ... ?



## Sergeant_Pepper (1. Mrz 2012)

Hallo...

vorweg: ich hoffe, mit diesem Thread keine endlose Grundsatzdebatte auszulösen. Ich würde nur gerne einige Erfahrungen einsammeln.

Wir sind ein sehr kleines Team und arbeiten z.Zt. noch mit Eclipse Helios und Maven. Wir setzen lediglich die Plugins m2eclipse, subversive und das sysdeo Tomcat Plugin ein. WTP habe ich mal versucht, aber vor 1,5 Jahren aufgegeben. Für Tomcat-Deploying nutzen wir Maven.

Maven steuern wir über "external Tools". Das geht eigentlich sehr schön.

Nun ärgere ich mich häufiger über gewisse "unrunde" Sachen. Z.B. meldet Eclipse Compiler-Fehler wo keine mehr da sind und umgekehrt. Tlw. stimmen die Status-Decorations bzgl. Subversion nicht, und die Maven-Projekt-Erzeugung über m2eclipse geht auch nicht immer. Lauter kleine Dinge, die aber unerfahrene Maven- und Subversion-Einsteiger nerven können und viel Zeit stehlen.

Wie sieht es mit Netbeans aus? Das unterstützt doch Maven von Haus aus.


----------



## Paddelpirat (1. Mrz 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du Netbeans einfach mal test-weise ausprobieren und mehr oder weniger zweigleisig fahren. Die ersten Versuche mit Maven & co funktionierten bei mir damals eigentlich ganz gut, da Netbeans das halt von Haus aus unterstützt.


----------



## schalentier (1. Mrz 2012)

Ich empfehle natuerlich IntelliJ IDEA. Maven ist da natuerlich drin, genauso wie SVN und Git (+ noch andere) - ohne irgendwelche Plugins installieren zu muessen... 

Die OpenSource Version duerfte fuer eurer Vorhaben voellig ausreichend sein.


----------

